# Miyabi 7000MC Wa Conversion



## mhenry (Oct 24, 2011)

Glen (GLE1952) and I have been working on this togeather for a while now, and have finally finished it. Glen did all the grinding, and did a brilliant job. When I received the knife it had a perfect machi and a tang stub for me to weld to. I tig welded a 1812 stainless tang on, and made the handle, it is Honduran rosewood burl with a ferrule of fossilized seacow rib bone. Glen let me use the knife while I had it and it is really pretty good, nice geometry, and excellent edge retention.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice job, fellows! Now you've got me thinking I need one... You got a pic of the entire knife?


----------



## mhenry (Oct 24, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Nice job, fellows! Now you've got me thinking I need one... You got a pic of the entire knife?


I do, I will get it posted soon for you


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 25, 2011)

Very Nice......I love a good Wa convertion.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice work but I'm confused, I thought that the 7000MC was wa already? 

Is picture #3 showing what's inside the Henckels handle after it was removed?


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, pic #3 shows the maximum length of steel left after handle removal. I ground the machi height down to the proper proportions and Mike welded on the tang.
The 7000MC is a combo handle with a welded bolster and D shaped handle which is a combination of steel, micarta and what is probably epoxy.
The reason I started this conversion was the knifes weight, 8.69 oz. or 257 gr. and a balance point 1" down the handle.
I didn't know at the time there was no tang inside and the more I cut and ground the more I realized I was in this way deeper than I intended.
I was about to chalk this up to an exspensive mistake when I consulted Mike and he said he could weld a tang on if there was enough steel left to work with, so I went all the way.
I liked this blade but not the handle, I don't have it back yet but I am shure I'll like it.
When I get some time I'll try to post some progress pics.

Glen


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Glen, I can just picture that oh sh*t moment - too funny. I heard before that the Shun handles are similar inside too.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 25, 2011)

GLE1952 said:


> Yes, pic #3 shows the maximum length of steel left after handle removal. I ground the machi height down to the proper proportions and Mike welded on the tang.
> The 7000MC is a combo handle with a welded bolster and D shaped handle which is a combination of steel, micarta and what is probably epoxy.
> The reason I started this conversion was the knifes weight, 8.69 oz. or 257 gr. and a balance point 1" down the handle.
> I didn't know at the time there was no tang inside and the more I cut and ground the more I realized I was in this way deeper than I intended.
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up Glen


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 25, 2011)

Couldn't post photos.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics of Glen's grinding job ,and a full blade shot for Tinh.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet... I'd thought about having a conversion done on that knife but I didn't want to risk not being able to stick a handle on it. Thanks for the information and the pic!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh man I ever glad I never went there.  Thanks for showing us the WIP.


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL and that's after cutting and grinding from the butt end hoping to find the non existent tang!
I can't help but wonder what the blade would be like if they put 1/2 the engineering they must have spent on the damn handle.

Glen


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 25, 2011)

BTW that was a very clean weld:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2011)

GLE1952 said:


> LOL and that's after cutting and grinding from the butt end hoping to find the non existent tang!
> I can't help but wonder what the blade would be like if they put 1/2 the engineering they must have spent on the damn handle.
> 
> Glen


 

Yeah really. What the hell is with all that crap in there anyway?


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2011)

The two of you have done some fine work. Having done a handful of Yo to Wa, I've come to fear them as much as I admire them. Though its been said, let me echo it... that is some A+++ welding.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I used to weld for a living back in the day. Had to get away, before the Argon made me completly nuts like the rest of the crazy sonsabitches I worked with. This is only the second time I have welded in the last twelve years, almost forgot how fun it is.


----------

